# Hermaphrodite?



## tdurant (Jul 12, 2018)

So here is an odd situation that maybe some of you have experienced. I have a hermie sheep. She/he will be going to the sale barn at the end of summer because she has no purpose on the farm since she cannot breed, her wool is awful, and she is becoming aggressive. 
This lamb was born a Shetland ewe. Ewes are naturally polled in Shetland sheep (always), rams are not (generally). As this lamb grew, horns started budding. Odd. Then she started humping everything with four legs including the goats and even chased the donkey. She cannot (or will not) properly urinate so it just dribbles down the backs of her legs all over her wool. She is larger than our ram now, with full ram horns and the attitude to match.
Have any of you ever experienced this kind of thing? Is it genetic? None of the lambs born this year from that same dam have this issue.


----------

